
Making a fair technical hiring challenge - rhsimplex
https://medium.com/corrux/making-a-fair-technical-hiring-challenge-aad61a437ad1
======
necovek
You could also estimate hours needed and pay candidates who complete the task
at your average hourly rate for the position you are hiring.

The risk is that you might get numerous crappy submissions just trying to
leech off of it, but if you introduce a blind "enough effort expended" test,
perhaps you could pull it off.

